# Grouper Identification



## FishFiend (Mar 15, 2017)

I was told these are Snowy Grouper. These don't look like any Snowy I've seen before. Does anyone know what they are? Sorry the pic isn't very good. I can post a full body pic of the fish tomorrow, if that would help with identification. 

I appreciate any opinions. Thanks!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Speckled hind, aka Kitty Mitchell aka strawberry grouper.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

^yep


----------



## FishFiend (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi FenderBender!

I often get Kitty Mitchell and these look very different from the Kittys I've had. All the Kittys I've received had white speckles with no striping. These fish look strange to me because of the brown speckles and stripes. Here I am with a Kitty from a few days ago. I work at a fish market and I want to make sure I'm correctly advertising the fish I'm selling. The rep insisted they are Snowy, but I know better. Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They are neither Speckled Hind nor Snowy. Where we these fish caught?


----------



## FishFiend (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks for your reply ChrisV

These fish would've been caught in the gulf of Mexico, offshore. Guess I should've posted them in the offshore forum?? Anyhow, I assume it was very deep water, as the eyes have popped out. I get Kitty and Snowy all of the time. I don't recognize these at all. After going back and forth with my rep, he just said. "Well they were sold to us as Snowy". Grouper is very hard to come by right now, with the prices going for $9 a pound, which is crazy! The wholesalers are buying whatever they can get their hands on. I will post a full body pic of the fish tomorrow when I'm back at the shop, if that would help with identification.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I should've been more clear by adding "region" more than just a general "where" lol.

I mostly ask because they resemble the Misty Grouper, _Hyporthodus mystacinus. _Mistys are generally found in the Caribbean and occasionally the lower Gulf. The spots are also throwing me off though because from what I can tell, Misty Grouper generally do not show any heavy spotting. 

Check the spinal ray count and look on the dorsal side of the caudal peduncle (on top of the base of the tail). If there is a large, black "saddle", then they could indeed be Mistys.


----------



## FishFiend (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks ChrisV

I am located in the Tampa Bay area. These Grouper boats go 100's of miles offshore. They could certainly be from the lower Gulf. I will post a better pic and count the dorsal fins tomorrow. My google search for Grouper did lead me to suspect Misty, but the spots threw me off as well. I'm just annoyed that the rep is passing these off as Snowy. But I had no choice but to accept them or we wouldn't have any Grouper to sell this week. I need to identify them before selling them. Certainly can't list them as 'mystery fish' hahaha. I appreciate your help. Thanks again


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

What were the sizes of the 2 you had boxed?


----------



## FishFiend (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi Grouper22

They are small. About 7lbs each.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I still think it is a hind. Rock Hind perhaps? Looking forward to seeing the full picture tomorrow.


----------



## FishFiend (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks Grouper22

Misty or Rock Hind was my guess. I actually text my rep saying they were rock hind and he said no. That Snowy can have similar markings. Um no! Here is a beautiful 45# Snowy from last week. I will post better pics of these mystery Grouper tomorrow morning. This wholesale rep is clueless. I rarely buy his fish but I'm in a bind right now.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Rock Hinds will have four, distinct, dark saddles along the dorsal surface just under the dorsal fin. There will be numerous small spots, but no bands along the body. Rock Hinds are generally smaller, with a 6+lb fish being a monster.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The coloration, size and banding is all wrong for the Red Hind and Graysby as well.


----------



## FishFiend (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks for the info ChrisV. Hopefully the pics I post tomorrow morning will solve this mystery, so I can filet these guys and get them in the case. Thanks to all who've contributed to this thread. I appreciate it!


----------



## FishFiend (Mar 15, 2017)

Alright guys! Here is a better pic. There are 10 dorsal spines. Hoping to get to the bottom of this Grouper mystery. Thanks

ETA: After sending the pic to the rep I normally order from, he says they are a Pacific variety of Grouper that is being sold out of Miami due to the Grouper shortage. Ugh!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That explains a lot! Could not find an Atlantic variety to match


----------



## FishFiend (Mar 15, 2017)

Yes ChrisV. I was surprised and disappointed that they would sell me Pacific Grouper and try to pass it off as locally caught Snowy. It's a shame, really. :cursing:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris V said:


> That explains a lot! Could not find an Atlantic variety to match


I didn't even think to look at Pacific species. Appears to be an orange spotted grouper.


----------



## FishFiend (Mar 15, 2017)

Grouper22 - sure looks like it. I'm actually shocked that they are bringing in Pacific Grouper. It's a shame. We pride ourselves on selling Florida fish!


----------

